# welchen Motor am Schweriner See



## Harald Fenk (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Was brauche ich für einen Motor am Schweriner See,u auf den See vernünftig angeln zu können.
Boot GFK ca 3,5m
Reicht ein E-Motor oder besser ein 5 PS Benzinmotor.


----------



## sn-angler (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

Ich würde dir einen 5-PS Benziner empfehlen. Nur dann hast du mit einem entsprechendem 12L-Tank die nötige Reichweite, um an die Spots auf dem Innen- aund Außensee zu gelangen. Man hat außerdem mehr Speed, falls wetterbedingt Landnähe schnell erreicht werden muss. Da würde ich mich nicht auf einen E-Motor mit halbleerem Akku verlassen wollen.


----------



## Kietze (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

Ich erachte 5Ps als zu wenig , weil man möchte angeln und ggf schnell die Spots wechseln können.


----------



## Don-Machmut (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*



Kietze schrieb:


> Ich erachte 5Ps als zu wenig , weil man möchte angeln und ggf schnell die Spots wechseln können.



ja ne ist klar ich würde auch 60ps empfehlen .... Boot GFK ca 3,5m |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Kietze (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

wenn du nur zwischen Elektro oder 5PS überlegst, dann klar 5PS, aber die Länge von ca 3,5m sagt ja nichts über mögliche Motorstärken aus.


----------



## Harald Fenk (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

60 Ps ist schon viel
ich muß ja auch den Motor im Auto transportieren
wollte nur wissen ob 5 Ps am Schweriner aussreichend sind hab ja keinen Bootführerschein und ich weiß nicht was für ein Ruderboot bei den Haus dabei ist.
Wieß jeman wie schwer die sind 5Ps oder 8Ps
will ja mein Boot nicht bis da rauf auf dem Dach hochschleppen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*



Harald Fenk schrieb:


> 60 Ps ist schon viel
> ich muß ja auch den Motor im Auto transportieren
> wollte nur wissen ob 5 Ps am Schweriner aussreichend sind hab ja keinen Bootführerschein und ich *weiß nicht was für ein Ruderboot bei den Haus dabei ist.*
> Wieß jeman wie schwer die sind 5Ps oder 8Ps
> will ja *mein Boot nicht bis da rauf auf dem Dach hochschleppen*



Du sprichst in Rätseln, vielleicht solltest du mal deine Gedanken sortieren und nochmal neu fragen, oder was ist es nun? eine 3,5er GFKschale, ein unbekanntes Boot ein 5Ps Motor oder doch ein 8Ps Motor oder doch noch was ganz anderes?
 Das es auf den Schweriner geht ist aber sicher ja?;+


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

Inzwischen ist doch fast überall die 5PS Grenze aufgehoben und man darf nen 15PSer Fahren..... aber an einem 3,5m GFK wird das zu schwer werden.....

 Ohne zu wissen was das Boot überhaupt abkann ist es eh Rätzelraten ...


----------



## Harald Fenk (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

Ich fahre ja in ein Ferienhaus da ist angegeben ein Ruderboot GFK 3,5m.
Kann einen eigenen Motor mitbringen.
Hab aber nur ein E-Motor Rhino 54 zuhause.Der mir glaube ich zu schwach ist.
würde mir aber einen Benziner zulegen wenn ich den in den Kofferraum bringe. Und das sind eben nur 5Ps oder 8Ps auch vom Gewicht her.
Nun meine Frage langen die 5 PS aus auf den See?
Größer ist dann sowieso egal
hoffe verstanden.
will ja eh nur bischen angeln und herumfahren


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

Ich würde einfach mal beim Vermieter des Ferienhauses und Bootes anfragen wieviel Ps der Kahn verträgt, b.z.w. zugelassen ist?
Ich denke mal bei dieser Bootsgröße wird dies höchstens 5Ps sein, seltene Ausnahmen sind natürlich möglich.
Auf jedenfall bist du mit einem Benziner auf einem großen Binnensee besser dran als mit einem schlappen E-Motor.
Und wenn du dich bei aufziehen von Schlechtwetter vom See verpisst, dürfte es auch zu 
verantworten sein mit einem 5Pser zum Angeln zu fahren!

Jürgen

P.S.:Bei Kauf eines Außenborders solltest du dich informieren, wie dieser zu liegen hat beim Transport, nicht das er schon kaputt ist bevor du die erste Fahrt machst!


----------



## mathei (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

Nimm die 5 PS und gut ist. Bei blödem Wind nutzen Dir 3 PS mehr auch nix


----------



## ulf (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

Hallo

Wenn am Schweriner See die Binnenschifffahrtsordnung gilt (der ist auf jeden Fall schon mal eine Bundeswasserstraße), dann darfst Du meines Wissens max. mit 2,21kW unterwegs sein, wenn das Boot nicht zugelassen ist. Wenn Du da also selber einen mit bringen willst, erkundige dich lieber nochmal beim Vermieter, wie das dort gehandhabt wird.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

5 PS sind zu wenig
https://www.facebook.com/Maennerwelten/videos/571116623043819/


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

Der Fahrer ist und die Strecke entscheidend! Gerade aus kann (fast) jeder.

https://www.facebook.com/wenn.maenner/videos/1123380907705189/


----------



## Harald Fenk (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

Hallo
Ich melde mich mal wieder, bischen später als gedacht.
Habe mir damals einen 9,9PS Motor gekauft ,mein Boot ein wenig umgebaut und ich muss sagen das war ganz in Ordnung.
Hatten mit den Boot viel Spaß
Die 10Ps waren ausreichen und mein Boot ca.50kg war ganz flott unterwegs

Danke nochmal für die Antworten


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: welchen Motor am Schweriner See*

Servus Harald,
richtig schönes Bötchen hast du dir da mittlerweile zusammengestellt  #6


----------

